# Lamb leg bone OK?



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I bought a lamb leg for the humans and saved the raw leg bone with quite a bit of meat attached to it for Wolfie. I was thinking of giving this as a recreational bone. Is that okay? I am in the process of freezing it right now so that way there's less mess on the kitchen floor when he's eating it. I have never given him a lamb leg before, so... can they crack open the shaft of the leg? I guess I should take it away if that happens, right? Just hand feed him the marrow after that?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

He could very likely eat the whole thing. The marrow would be VERY rich and may cause loose stools.

Give it a try and see what happens!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Okay, thanks, Laurie!! He usually has no problems with beef marrow or digesting chunks of chicken fat, don't know how rich lamb is vis-a-vis beef, though. He will get the lamb bone when we do takeout later this week. That's the routine at our house -- we get takeout, he gets a rec bone!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Well, the lamb bone was a big hit  Usually, Wolfie has no problem giving up his bone when I ask him to. Yesterday, he kept running around the kitchen with his half-finished lamb bone when I asked him for a switch. So I let him finish most of it. I wasn't terribly comfortable with him cracking open the shin part so I finally took it out of his mouth, scraped out the marrow for him which he enjoyed so much that his eyes were crossed looking at the marrow in my hand! So now every time I buy a lamb leg, guess who's also getting a share!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

:blush: Guess I spoke too soon! Came home from work today to a sheepish dog and two "gifts" on the living room carpet. I'm thankful that at least it was solid poop. I guess the poor boy just had to go what with all the binging from the night before. He had more in him but he did hold it because as soon as I let him out, he emptied a full tank and then pooped some more (semi-hard this time, so looks like the lamb marrow was slightly rich for him). So lesson learned: next time I am not feeding full meal AND lamb bone. Very bad idea and I wasn't thinking.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Was this a shoulder bone or a shank? I may be able to get some goat shanks and was just wondering if they would be ok as a rec bone?


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

It was a shank bone. I think goat is less fatty than lamb, esp the marrow, so hopefully less of a poop problem. I would give that as a rec bone. But obviously supervise closely. I don't let him crack the shin part of the bone because I worry that he will break his teeth. So I just scoop out the marrow for him.


----------

